# Alguien juega al tenis ?



## cuervokbza (Abr 11, 2012)

Hola ! 

Armo este thread para juntar a los que jugamos al tenis, no sé si hay alguien ! hace un tiempo quise juntar a los que surfearan, pero no encontré a nadie 

Así que súmense, así pordemos charlar de tenis acá.

Saludos !


----------



## cuervokbza (Abr 24, 2012)

NADIE ?!?! 

si no quieren hablar de tenis acá tengo la dirección de un foro de tenis que está bárbaro, hay mucha info y gente macanuda ! 

FORO DE TENIS MUNDIAL

Aclaro: no soy moderador de ese foro, soy sólo un usuario más, pero está realmente bueno. 

Abrazo a todos !


----------



## Neodymio (Abr 24, 2012)

para darte un poco de compañía en el post, comento que jugué un año (ni eso, solo unos meses). Me gusta, es lindo deporte y entretenido pero por temas de horarios lo dejé.
Cuántas horas le dedicás por semana?


----------



## lubeck (Abr 24, 2012)

si cuenta el que yo compre unas raquetas y me pongo ahí de vez en cuando a jugar con mis hijos... si juego 

aunque de gustarme, gustarme, me gusta mas el Ping-Pong(tenis de mesa)....tambien tengo mi mesa y mis raquetas...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 24, 2012)

Alguien conoció las Maxply Dunlop . . .


----------



## lubeck (Abr 25, 2012)

yo si llegue solo a conocer de madera, pero no supe que marca era...  

cuando era pequeño en las vacaciones me iba con unos primos que tenian cerca de su casa una cancha de fronton y jugabamos, pero ya lo haciamos con raquetas de aluminio, que eran un poco mas pesadas que las de ahora...


----------



## cuervokbza (Abr 25, 2012)

Neodymio dijo:


> para darte un poco de compañía en el post, comento que jugué un año (ni eso, solo unos meses). Me gusta, es lindo deporte y entretenido pero por temas de horarios lo dejé.
> Cuántas horas le dedicás por semana?



jjaja! gracias por la compañía 

¿Yo? arranqué con clases grupales en marzo del año pasado, estuve un año así con 2 horas semanales de clase. En marzo de este año dejé las clases de tenis porque me cansaron un poco (siempre hacíamos lo mismo) y ahora voy a jugar una o dos veces por semana con amigos. Jugamos en canchas rápidas (de cemento).





lubeck dijo:


> si cuenta el que yo compre unas raquetas y me pongo ahí de vez en cuando a jugar con mis hijos... si juego
> 
> aunque de gustarme, gustarme, me gusta mas el Ping-Pong(tenis de mesa)....tambien tengo mi mesa y mis raquetas...



Cuenta !

A mi también me gusta mucho jugar al ping pong, yo tengo las raquetas, la red, y una mesa que es un poco más larga que la mesa reglamentaria (unos 20 cm) pero para jugar está buenísima, para colmo al ser más larga podés jugar pelotas muy rápidas sin que se te vaya. El ping pong ayuda muchísimo a ejercitar los reflejos , cosa que es muy útil cuando jugás al tenis y querés "tomar la red".

Saludos !





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Alguien conoció las Maxply Dunlop . . .



No, pero tengo una de madera, no me acuerdo la marca ahora, pero está enterita, el encordado está bien, y tiene el "cuadro" ese con los 4 tornillos para que no se deforme la raqueta. Están buenisimas esas.


----------



## cuervokbza (May 23, 2012)

Casi confirmado el cuarteto que va a jugar las olimpíadas en Londres en la modalidad "Tenis". Por si no sabían, sólo pueden clasificar 4 jugadores por país, que en nuestro caso son:
- Delpo 
- Pico
- Nalbandian
- Berlocq

 Chela es casi imposible que le gane a éste último porque tiene que defender muchisimos puntos en el rolanga, entonces seguro que al finalizar la semana del RG, quede abajo de Berlocq


----------

